# Turkeys and the storm...



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I've been planning on going in the morning, but I'm not too sure what to expect with the storm. Since I need to be leaving my spot by 8:30 to get to work I was curious if they'll even leave the roost if it is still stormy. 

Thoughts?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Yup, they will.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Turkeys still need to eat, and they'll hit the ground within 15 minutes of the same time no matter the weather... what they do after that might differ depending on wind and rain, but they'll be on the ground regardless.


----------



## Josh (Oct 27, 2008)

If I can only make it out one more weekend would this weekend or next be the preference. Do they get hot and heavy later in the hunt or are they winding down towards the end?


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

This was 2 years ago in a snow storm.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, my daughter decided to wake up at 2 am (again!) so I let the wife sleep and had a tea party this morning. The brownie points I scored got me a ticket to go tomorrow morning, so hopefully I'll get to pull the trigger (and hit it this time!)


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You gotta love these birds. You set up 50 yards from the roost in total darkness and sit for another hour, perfectly downhill between them and the meadow that they ALWAYS fly into and what do they do? Fly uphill of course away from you! Until the next outing, they will of course be haunting me.


----------

